# Yahoo- â€¢ Natural, Herbal Treatments For Eradicating Diarrhea (Turks.US)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Diarrhea, or loose bowel movement, can happen for a lot of reasons. Food poisoning and infections are the most common causes of acute, or short-lived diarrhea.View the full article


----------

